

Crunchgear: What does the downturn mean for us, gadget freaks? - DenisM
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/10/06/what-does-the-downturn-mean-for-gadget-freaks/

======
aaronblohowiak
I thought the sale of true luxury goods is less elastic -- demand for $5,000
computer sales may be a better bet than $2,000 computer sales (relatively) in
an economic downturn because the people who buy $5,000 computers have spending
habits that are not impacted by the current economic climate. That being said,
I would be interested in figures about relative losses in wealth for different
economic strata.

